# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.02: New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle II SCR/SPD-RDA v1.02: New models and features* 
Supported CPU list:
Spreadtrum: SC6530, SC6531, SC6531(A/C), SC6531E, SC6533, SC6533G
RDA Mirco: RDA8851 rev A,B,C,L,CL
RDA Micro: RDA8826 
Spreadtrum SC6533/G:
Protocol updated
Revised Repair security feature (fix 000.....00 problem correctly)
- In case of problems - user MUST update FACTORY area!
FW reading revised
Identify now work faster
Identify now show much info, as possible on most models
Updated LOD tools ( flashing / customizing ) 
Spreadtrum SC6530/6531/A/C/E:
Revised Repair security feature
- Allow repair 3rd security field
Format FileSystem feature updated
User code read revised
Internal loaders updated 
Spreadtrum other:
Protocol updated
PAC handling revised
Improved Flashing procedure for SIGNED devices
Customization for some 77xx line fixed  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ferfcwwer

sdcsdccwsc

----------


## maz974

great job تسلموا

----------

